# Equipment Failure



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

We all know that training gear isn't going to last forever, but where are you seeing more equipment failing and why?:sad:

I had a back-tie snap swivel break on me and before I knew it, the dog was on top and I was on the ground...pucker factor!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I had a back-tie snap swivel break on me and before I knew it, the dog was on top and I was on the ground...pucker factor!


I had one brand new one fail on me...my wife caught it on camera and thought it was the funniest thing she had ever seen. It was pretty funny though...


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

It's always nice to have a padded stick or something other than you to put in the dogs mouth when the back tie breaks. Pucker factor is right.


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Howard you need some bulldog tested hardware.
http://www.stillwaterkennels.com/hardware.htm


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Dave Colborn said:


> It's always nice to have a padded stick or something other than you to put in the dogs mouth when the back tie breaks. Pucker factor is right.


 Dave I like your preaching...been there and YOU are correct!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike Valente said:


> Howard you need some bulldog tested hardware.
> http://www.stillwaterkennels.com/hardware.htm


 Mike I'm feeling it...just not now.=;


----------

